# Trivia 1/16



## luckytrim (Jan 16, 2019)

trivia 1/16
DID YOU KNOW...
In 1951, Ray Bradbury explained that his novel, ‘Fahrenheit  451 came about
because of his fear that television might replace  literature.

1. In Cajun cooking the 'Holy Trinity' is composed of Onions,  Bell Pepper
and celery ;
In Native American culture, what comprises the 'Three Sisters'  ?
2. Who wrote, directed and starred in 1994's version of "Don't  Drink the
Water"?
3. Which Japanese admiral was shot down in WWII in the  Pacific?
4. Name the Apollo 1 astronauts who died during  training...
5. Which science fiction classic opens with the line "Dr  Strauss says I
shoud rite down what I think and remembir and evrey thing that  happins to me
from now on." (sic)
6. List the States that border on the Pacific  Ocean...
7. Fill in the Blanks ;
Ligaments attach _______ to _______; Tendons attach ________  to _________.
8. What is the name of the sugar found in milk?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Seattle Grunge band, Nirvana, successfully sued another  band in the UK,,
Nirvana, for using the name.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Squash, Corn, and Beans
2. Woody Allen
3. Yamamoto
4. Virgil 'Gus' Grissom, Ed White, Roger B.  Chaffee
5. Flowers for Algernon
6. Alaska, Washington, Oregon, California, and  Hawaii.
7.  Ligaments attach Bones to Bones ; Tendons attach Muscles  to Bones
8. Lactose

CRAP !!
Just the opposite !
Other than the Seattle grunge group, there was another band  named Nirvana
who formed in 1967 in the UK. They successfully sued Kurt's  band over the
use of the name. It is thought that the UK Nirvana were the  first to ever
release a narrative concept album, their debut record 'The  Story of Simon
Simopath'.


----------

